# AIG operating in Ireland?



## jomag45 (16 Sep 2008)

From todays Independent: 





> AIG has 74 million customers worldwide, most of them American, who would find themselves without insurance if the company goes bankrupt. It employed 116,000 people in 130 countries at the end of 2007, including Ireland.



Does anyone know, do AIG operate in Ireland under another brand name or own any of the insurance companies operating here?

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (16 Sep 2008)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Lulu123 (16 Sep 2008)

AIG Ireland limited are based in Merrion Road and at the IFSC along with AIG Investments Ireland Limited. I believe they employ over 200 people between them.


----------



## Rexel2 (16 Sep 2008)

If AIG goes bust, what will happen the policies of Irish customers?


----------



## gardengnome (16 Sep 2008)

My AA car insurance is underwritten by AIG. I'm ignorant of how these things work but I would presume these cases should be ok as the contract is between the insured and AA Ireland, not AIG.
All the same, I'll be looking for some reassurance before renewing the policy.


----------



## peteb (16 Sep 2008)

you would be incorrect, the contract is with AIG.  AA is only the broker and would be an agent effectively of AIG.


----------



## gardengnome (16 Sep 2008)

Thanks peteb.
I'd better drive carefully for the next while.


----------



## Ciadan (16 Sep 2008)

I just renewed my AIG household policy (through a broker) last week.


----------



## Bronte (17 Sep 2008)

AIG has been bailed out by the US goverment


----------



## j26 (17 Sep 2008)

The broker underwriting Carole Nash went bust a few years back, affecting bike insurance.

A load of bikers were in the peculiar position of having a valid insurance cert (so they couldn't be prosecuted), but not actually having insurance, so any claims had to go through MIBI.  I suspect it would be the same if AIG went under.


----------



## pinkie123 (17 Sep 2008)

it is aig's parent company in liquidation problems, irish office is solvent, as is european, asian offices etc.


----------



## RS2K (17 Sep 2008)

pinkie123 said:


> it is aig's parent company in liquidation problems, irish office is solvent, as is european, asian offices etc.



If the parent co. goes bust, so will it's subsidiaries.


----------



## pinkie123 (17 Sep 2008)

you are misinformed - the companies outside U.S. are individual companies under the one umbrella - and financially independent. Misinformed comments like yours can do a lot of damage.


----------



## RS2K (17 Sep 2008)

From AIG Ireland website....

*Why choose AIG Ireland limited*                              AIG Ireland limited can provide a wide range of innovative insurance and risk management solutions for individuals and businesses. The company underwrites all classes of non-life insurance and provides cover to many of Ireland's leading companies. AIG Ireland limited is a member company of American International Group Inc. (AIG), one of the world's leading international insurance and financial services organisations and has over 30 years of experience in the Irish market 
                AIG is one of the leading U.S. based international insurance and financial services organisations. Its member companies write a wide range of commercial, personal and life insurance products through a variety of distribution channels operating in more than 130 countries and jurisdictions throughout the world. AIG's global businesses include financial services and asset management, including aircraft leasing, financial products, trading and market making, consumer finance, institutional, retail and direct investment fund asset management, real estate investment management, and retirement savings products 
                American International Group, Inc.'s common stock is listed on the New York Stock Exchange, as well as the stock exchanges              in Ireland and Tokyo 
      AIG Ireland Limited, AIG House, Merrion Road, Dublin 4, Ireland | Company Registration Number 53654 | Tax Reference Number 4102742AB
    Directors: D Andrews SC (Chairman); S B Hehir FCII (Managing); D A Kent; A Baugh (USA); M W Leahy ACII; M J Rafferty; A M Connaughton; G Owens ACII 
                AIG Ireland limited is regulated by the Financial Regulator 



I could be wrong but I'd suggest the above would lead to a reasonable conclusion that AIG ireland is a wholly owned subsidiary. Your "one umbrella" comment and earlier "parent" comment suggest the same. AIG are not "in liquidation problems" either.


----------

